# Marangoni, Milan or Polimoda, Florence



## maverikk

Hello,

i have secured admission in a Masters Degree in Luxury Brand Management at Instituto Maranagoni, Milan & Polimoda, Florence.

My search so far indicates that both are equally good colleges because of the academicians and course. However i will be greatful if someone can give me some specific inputs w.r.t the 2 colleges reputation and campus facilities. (polimoda has recently shifted to a new campus)

I believe as a student florence will be a much better city to live in than Milano (with lesser distractions and pinch in the pocket ) 

One important point i would like to highlight is that although i will take an Italian language course immediately, Marangoni teaching instructions wll be Italian from Day 1 after which they will translate the language in english thru head phones. Polimoda on the other hand will have english as their teaching language.

Kindly give me an unbiased opinion.

Thanks in advance to all who replies to this thread


----------



## Emmis

I think you have answered your own question!

No-one can decide for you, but remember that Florence is not a cheap city, and there are a lot of things going on there. It's not Milan, obviously, but you won't be bored!

If you want my opinion, I'd choose Florence. But then I'm not the greatest fan of Milan!

Good luck and enjoy!



maverikk said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have secured admission in a Masters Degree in Luxury Brand Management at Instituto Maranagoni, Milan & Polimoda, Florence.
> 
> My search so far indicates that both are equally good colleges because of the academicians and course. However i will be greatful if someone can give me some specific inputs w.r.t the 2 colleges reputation and campus facilities. (polimoda has recently shifted to a new campus)
> 
> I believe as a student florence will be a much better city to live in than Milano (with lesser distractions and pinch in the pocket )
> 
> One important point i would like to highlight is that although i will take an Italian language course immediately, Marangoni teaching instructions wll be Italian from Day 1 after which they will translate the language in english thru head phones. Polimoda on the other hand will have english as their teaching language.
> 
> Kindly give me an unbiased opinion.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all who replies to this thread


----------



## Lourdes

As Emmis wrote, you've pretty much already listed some of the more important differences between the two schools. Living in Florence I know Polimoda better because a cousin of my husband's studied there so I don't have complete details of Marangoni to say one is better than the other. I can just point out some of the main things to keep in mind that you've already also mentioned:

- Florence is not cheap but it is definitely smaller and there are so many students here that you'll feel like it is a huge campus. There are many activities going on throughout the year, so it won't get boring.

- Polimoda has a wide variety of facilities on and near its main campus and has recently started shifting courses into the large villa in the center of Florence where the economics department for the Univ. of Florence used to be before. The main campus should remain active and is not to far away in any case from the other. So I think you'll get the best of the new facilities as well as the old.

- Polimoda is very much focused on the marketing, merchandising and management aspect of fashion, more so than just the design side of it. In a course such as luxury brand management, this might be in your favor.

- Florence also has many large fashion brands at which students intern at, I am sure that is a very important plus... aside from having classes in English rather than hearing translations through headphones! 

So this is biased since I live in Florence, I like Milan but I've never lived there so I am not sure how that would be. How long is the program in each school? I think all of the masters at Polimoda are about 3 years so you'll get to know Florence really well. 

Good luck!!


----------



## maverikk

hey thanks a lot... the masters degree in both Polimoda & Marangoni is actually for a year only.. further i already have one masters degree in Business Management and have worked in a reputed company for 4 years in Marketing.

This will be my second masters in a specialised field in marketing.. i somehow am biased towards Italian culture myself hence i opted out of French Institutes. I have calls for admission from Skema, INSEEC, ESMOD as well.

I guess i shall opt for Polimoda only... thanks a tonne again ... i will appreciate further replies and look forward to my experience in Italy.

Cheers


----------



## beatrice84

Hello Maverikk,

Could you tell us your experience studying at Polimoda? Did the school meet your expectations?


Regards


----------

